# Concrete Adhesive



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

Well our concrete paver and retaining wall materials have been delivered and placement has begun on our seated wall. The manufacturer recommends Concrete Adhesive to connect the cap stone to the retaining wall.
Can anyone recommend a brand?
Thanks


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

we use caulk tubes of polyurethane or 100% silicon,,, many brands avail at apron stores.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

la15ota said:


> Well our concrete paver and retaining wall materials have been delivered and placement has begun on our seated wall. The manufacturer recommends Concrete Adhesive to connect the cap stone to the retaining wall.
> Can anyone recommend a brand?
> Thanks


Swing by your local Home Depot and check out their construction adhesives. I've had decent success with Loctite, a big name in adhesives, but I wasn't using it with concrete.


----------

